# Your furthest deer kill & target shoot.



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Longest kill shot was at a ranged 32 yards most have been inside of 20 yards. I have a range setup with targets from 10 -75 yards. I love shooting archery and enjoy the longer range targets but would never consider shooting at game at those ranges.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

The longest kill shot was just over 30yds.
I practice from 10 to 45yds at 5yd increments.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I shot and killed a deer at 67 yards once.

It was a follow up shot though (First was at 12yards).I was unsure of placement and he offered it so I took it. He never made it another step.

I took a man's money once by putting 2 of 3 arrows in a 2 liter bottle at 100 yards in 2004 or so. I never nocked the 3rd arrow.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Joe,
> I understand what you are saying about being closer. I completely agree with you. I love having deer under me, or within 10 yards. even if I have no plans to shoot them.
> 
> *However. with todays technology, why not be prepared for that shot. *. for me anyways, I dont make plans to shoot deer at those distances, but I want to know that I am comfortable doing it if that situation arises. Does, probably not, but if it is the rut, and a nice mature buck is going to be coming by me at about 35-45 yards(random numbers). . Then I want to be confident in being able to take a shot at those distances. .
> ...


Great question, and one that is not easy to answer without doing a little soul searching. First, I may not be very high up the technology tree. I still use aluminum arrows, no peep, 125 grain broadheads, an 11 year old bow, and just started using a release in 2008. Still, I am fairly confident shooting out to 50 yards in the back yard. 
With my self-imposed 20 yard limit, I still have lost a few deer in my 38 years of hunting. The only thing I can say for sure is that if I had increased my range to 30 yards, I would most likely have lost more. Losing a deer makes me sick! Just recounting those freak experiences and uncontrollably going over the events again in my mind - drives me crazy. 
Threads about bad shots and losing deer are banned from this site. These events happen way to often. Undoubtedly, they would happen less if people would strive to get closer. Even though I am probably just as prepared as at least 90% of bow hunters to take 30 - 40 yard shots. I pass because I could never forgive myself if the unexpected were to happen at that range on a dandy buck, or even a 1.5 year old doe. 
<----<<<


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Joe Archer said:


> Great question, and one that is not easy to answer without doing a little soul searching. First, I may not be very high up the technology tree. I still use aluminum arrows, no peep, 125 grain broadheads, an 11 year old bow, and just started using a release in 2008. Still, I am fairly confident shooting out to 50 yards in the back yard.
> With my self-imposed 20 yard limit, I still have lost a few deer in my 38 years of hunting. The only thing I can say for sure is that if I had increased my range to 30 yards, I would most likely have lost more. Losing a deer makes me sick! Just recounting those freak experiences and uncontrollably going over the events again in my mind - drives me crazy.
> Threads about bad shots and losing deer are banned from this site. These events happen way to often. Undoubtedly, they would happen less if people would strive to get closer. Even though I am probably just as prepared as at least 90% of bow hunters to take 30 - 40 yard shots. I pass because I could never forgive myself if the unexpected were to happen at that range on a dandy buck, or even a 1.5 year old doe.
> <----<<<




You are absolutely correct Joe. Sure wish more bowhunters would think about what they are doing out there like you have.

I also agree with you that bowhunting is how close you can get and archery is how far you can shoot. Funny how most take up bowhunting for the challenge and then many use every bit of technology they can find to make it easier.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

One at 38 yards. The rest under 25. To me it all comes down to the animal. Relaxed or on alert. On high alert I wouldnt shoot 30. Totaly relaxed I will shoot 45. The key for me is to practice year round from elevated postions.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Joe Archer said:


> Great question, and one that is not easy to answer without doing a little soul searching. First, I may not be very high up the technology tree. I still use aluminum arrows, no peep, 125 grain broadheads, an 11 year old bow, and just started using a release in 2008. Still, I am fairly confident shooting out to 50 yards in the back yard.
> With my self-imposed 20 yard limit, I still have lost a few deer in my 38 years of hunting. The only thing I can say for sure is that if I had increased my range to 30 yards, I would most likely have lost more. Losing a deer makes me sick! Just recounting those freak experiences and uncontrollably going over the events again in my mind - drives me crazy.
> Threads about bad shots and losing deer are banned from this site. These events happen way to often. Undoubtedly, they would happen less if people would strive to get closer. Even though I am probably just as prepared as at least 90% of bow hunters to take 30 - 40 yard shots. I pass because I could never forgive myself if the unexpected were to happen at that range on a dandy buck, or even a 1.5 year old doe.
> <----<<<


 What if, like Kelly stated, you get a bad hit on a deer? It happens, and what you do after is what makes steak, or stomach illness! Practice, practice and practice! This year a buck at 38yds, furtest is 70yds (moose, you can't miss the side of the barn, lol). I have taken 2 deer at 60yds, some at 50, more at 40, at lot more at 30, and a whole lot more in the 20yds or less area. Funny, I have never lost one deer shooting over 40yds. I teach IBEP, and always state the same as most here, get within your range! Each person has to know what that is, or you are not a good hunter. I too shoot out to a hundred yards for pratice, but I will never shoot at an animal at that distance, unless it is wounded. That is where Kelly took the shot, and I will tell you, it can happen to you, so pratice the follow up shot.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

35yds was the furthest shot/kill. I practice out to 60yds from a tree stand in the side yard for most of the summer.

It would have to be a real wall hanger to go out past 35 yds.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

40 yards...broadside. Don't know that I'll go that road again...surely isn't the lack of shooting ability or confidence though. Routinely practice to 60 yards.


----------



## Wildcatdad (Dec 24, 2009)

I shot one last year at 22 yards. This was my longest. It was also a perfect example of the difference between bowhunting and shooting targets. At this range in the backyard I can only shoot a couple arrows or I am damaging them. She was quartering away, perfect angle. As my brain told my finger to pull trigger I seen her take a step. Too late. I did not see my arow hit, but it sounded like meat. 3 hours of searching in the dark and not a drop of blood or my arrow. Then as I was walking back to my tree to get coordinates again, I almost tripped over her. She hadn't gone 50 yards. My arrow went right where my pin was. The arrow hit about 3 inches from her tail right in the middle of the hind quarter. The 100 grain Muzzy went through the hind quarter, the intestines, the chest cavity and lodged in the far shoulder. The arrow buried to the middle of the fletching. I will think long and hard about a shot over 20 yards in the future.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

35 yards for me once. I will never take another shot longer than what my top pin allows now. I practice up to 60 yards to improve my 20 yard shooting, and i love to shoot distance.
In the field sh#*t happens even up to 20 yards. That 35 yard shot that i will never take again was a leg shot due to the arrow hit a small tree that i did not see. She was recovered but it took my dog to find her. It was dark and i had to use a knife to finsih it off. I have killed dozens of deer since then and i wish i never would have taken that shot. I wont go into details. I have also matured as a hunter and i agree closer is better even if it means passing on a deer.


----------



## TimP (Jun 12, 2010)

40 yards with me, shot a doe who spotted me and would not come any closed but I've practice out to 50 yards for elk hunting so I'm ready.


----------

